# Heart of England Audax - 11 September 2021



## robgul (30 Jul 2021)

Usually held in May but cancelled in 2020 and postponed in May 2021 the Heart of England Audax (100 & 160km) rides at Meriden are on Saturday 11 September 2021 - details at http://www.heartofenglandcyclingclub.org.uk/index.php/audax-2017 - or search and enter on the AudaxUK website.

Free parking and some free food.


----------



## matticus (30 Jul 2021)

Well that confused me! If you google "heart of england audax" you get what I expected: the 300km from Cirencester (which goes to Meriden at about 100k) https://ridewithgps.com/routes/9858427?lang=en

Anyway, I believe this event is on "BRM Audax Anniversary day", which is nice!


----------

